# Curious if I've typed myself correctly (filled questionnaire)



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

> [...] knowing that something is theoretically possible is where the INTP loses interest, but the ISTP isn't satisfied until the goal is achieved.


This^ is the description I've been trying to formulate. :th_love:


----------



## muffinsplanned (Aug 28, 2010)

TyranAmiros said:


> In the MBTI, SPs in general and ISTPs in particular tend to struggle with boredom. ISTPs are the natural problem solvers and "fixers" of the MBTI, using Ni to figure out what the end goal is, Ti to develop various approaches to the problem, and enough Se to work to make them real. Being so weak, feeling doesn't get in the way of solving the issue. But Se>Ni means that ISTPs need to experience the problem in the real world before they're motivated to solve it. So absent Se stimulation, ISTPs live in their heads very similar to the way INTPs do.
> 
> But sensory experiences do feel good and right to the ISTP--they're caught in this tension between thought (Ti) and action (Se)--so they tend to look for places (metaphorical) they can go in which they can trust sensation. If they feel protected (inferior Fe) and/or guided (Ni), they feel more open to engaging Se. So ISTPs often engage their lower functions in finding people/organizations they trust (Fe) that give them a feeling of clear purpose (Ni). ISTPs do well in mentorships/apprenticeships, fraternities/sororities, religious organizations, the military, or sports teams, to give some examples. Like INTPs, ISTPs tend to seek efficient ways of doing things and hate wasted energy; their natural state is to remain dormant until called to action. So having a feeling of purpose or goal or improvement gives ISTPs something to do.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

From this I feel more inclined towards the INTP side of it. 

I don't need goals to do things, because while I make plans they're plans that last for a couple of days and are most often just for the sake of stopping myself from getting into a dead-end situation. Basically it's for preparing for what might be ahead. 

If I take an example of me trying to lose weight, while there is a general plan to lose the weight and get a bit more fit, I don't have a plan that some people do like "I want to lose 50lbs in 6 months" or "I want to run a marathon" because whil these things sound great I'm more... take it as it comes (and I've failed to lose weight a lot of times because I get bored with the routine and planning it requires). 

The TV-tropes vs video game one I am more like the INTP example. I spend a lot of times on discussing TV-shows with people, reading fics (and wrting) about possibilities and interpretations etc. whereas I spent one hour once playing World of Warcraft and didn't feel it at all. That might be my laziness though, I see people who are way ahead of me, and it would be too much effort to try to catch up. 

Also your analogy: I do that too. If someone's discussing something I often say "well this is similar to what happened here, and this is how it played out" and people who are unable to see beyond the present situation frustrate me. Also what you say people who only discuss symptoms instead of causes (i.e symptoms of poverty such as hunger, criminality, corruption, and low education rather than causes of it, like uneven distrubution of money, and outlow of money).


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

That sounds more like INTP. :kitteh: As I said, your mood when you fill questionnaire can screw up the perception. Also there's the desire to try and write what you _aspire_ to be (e.g. for me - to be more driven and people-oriented person).


----------



## muffinsplanned (Aug 28, 2010)

Greyhart said:


> That sounds more like INTP. :kitteh: As I said, your mood when you fill questionnaire can screw up the perception. Also there's the desire to try and write what you _aspire_ to be (e.g. for me - to be more driven and people-oriented person).


Yeah I _aspire_ to be more ISTP with how active and goal-oriented they are, but I am not active nor goal oriented in that way. I love to work-out, sure, but it took me 4 months from getting a gym card to actually going to the gym. 

From this thread I currently am more inclined to believe I'm INTP, but there is something in what you're saying about ISTP so I'm not going to shut it down completely. Maybe I will suddenly have an ephiphany and come to the conclsusion that I'm ISTP!


----------

